# Welche Lektüre für das Erlernen von EJB?



## kossy (29. Mrz 2012)

Hallo zusammen !

Ich forste gerade bei Amazon einige Bücher zu dem Thema EJB durch und habe hier zwei Exemplare gefunden, die möglicherweise geeignet wären, um sich in das Thema einzuarbeiten:


Enterprise JavaBeans 3.1: Das EJB-Praxisbuch für Ein- und Umsteiger:
http://www.amazon.de/Enterprise-Jav...2595/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1333018284&sr=8-5

Enterprise JavaBeans 3.0: Grundlagen - Konzepte - Praxis:
http://www.amazon.de/Enterprise-Jav...5101/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1333018284&sr=8-2


Kennt vielelicht jemand eines dieser Bücher und kann mir sagen, ob diese wirklich empfehlenswert sind, oder gibt es da noch bessere Bücher?

Danke für eure Antworten !

Grüße
Kossy


----------



## mvitz (29. Mrz 2012)

Wenn dich Englisch nicht abschreckt würde ich persönlich zu:
EJB 3 in Action: Debu Panda, Reza Rahman, Derek Lane: 9781933988344: Englische Bücher
raten.


----------



## Sym (3. Apr 2012)

Ich persönlich bin mit 

EJB 3.1 professionell: Grundlagen- und Expertenwissen zu Enterprise JavaBeans 3.1 - inkl. JPA 2.0: Oliver Ihns, Stefan M. Heldt, Holger Koschek, Joachim Ehm, Carsten Sahling, Roman Schlömmer, Carl Anders Düvel, Norman Erck, Daniel Steinhöfer: 9783898

sehr gut gefahren. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## EasyEagle (12. Apr 2012)

Hi kossy,

ich hab mir auch das "Enterprise JavaBeans 3.1" gekauft und bin schon sehr zufrieden damit.

Das Buch von Sym klingt auch nicht schlecht. Ist aber ähnlich denk ich


----------



## cljk (10. Jun 2012)

Ich bin die harte Schule gegangen - das Sun JavaEE Tutorial.
Das ist "fett" in jeglicher Hinsicht (1300 Seiten warens glaube ich) aber für meine Bedürfnisse irgendwie das richtige. Hatte schon 2 Bücher vorher in die Tonne gekloppt. Und die Java EE Referenzen (EJB3, JPA etc) kann ich auch sehr empfehlen. Ich bin ein eher technisch orientierter Mensch und kann damit meist mehr anfangen als mit 100en Beispiellistings.


----------

